# In The Market For An A6



## Low n' Slow (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm in the market to purchasing a 2008 A6 3.2 S-line no navi that i came across. What do you guys think should I make the purchase? Any major issues with theses? What should I look out for. Purchase the extended warranty? Here's a link:
http://www.bmwofsudbury.com/used/Audi/2008-Audi-A6-23f0c1a00a0a006401f5cc7d59477eea.htm


Only has 37000 miles on the car asking $21,598. Thanks again!


----------



## SilverSLine (Aug 13, 2006)

How did you make out? Did you decide to purchase an A6 yet? I was not able to open that link but that sounds like a nice car. A 2008 w/ 37K would be a great choice.


----------

